
California considers declaring common pain killer–acetaminophen–as a carcinogen - onetimemanytime
https://apnews.com/fd769fe0f9d417c47a947c12c14ea3bb
======
mdorazio
As a California resident, the endless classification of basically everything
as a carcinogen has had the opposite of the intended effect. Now I just ignore
all the warnings because they’re meaningless in everyday life.

